# Generic Prenatal Vitamin Question



## 14085 (Sep 2, 2005)

I have a question regarding my generic prenatal vitamins. First off, I am not pregnant but like to take generic prenatal vitamins everyday. Is this an okay thing? I rarely, if ever get sick and I have a young baby and run a daycare so I think that's a good sign. Secondly, I just finished one brand (Spring Valley) and am starting another (One Source Complete). The new brand contains all the same ingredients but also includes Iodine and Cooper. Why is that and which is better? Thank you.


----------

